# Hab Ingenieur satt, Schneider scheint über



## Deadlift (10. Februar 2007)

So, ich habs langsam satt mit meiner Ingi Kunst.

Ich hatte das damals geskillt weil Schneider damals zwar recht nette Sachen herstellen konnten, mir aber die Spielzeuge vom Ingi besser gefielen.

Jetzt mit BC hab ich aber schon so einige Rezepte gesehn die BnE Gegenstände möglich machen die mir wirklich das wasser im Mund zusammenlaufen lassen und teils sogar nur Ruf erfordern und nicht etwa seltene Raid Drops sind.

Was mir als Ingi so zur Verfügung steht ist gelinde gesagt ne riesige Frechheit darum hab ich da erstmal nichts weiterentwickelt.

Nun kam Blizzard ja an sie würden die Berufe anpassen und als erstes käme der Ingenieur dran.
Weil ich sie kenne vermute ich kann ich da aber gut maln halbes Jahr drauf warten wenn überhaupt.

Was würdet ihr sagen, lohnen sich die neuen Schneider Teile oder findet man leichter hochwertigere Drops als man sich herstellen kann?

Spiele ersnthaft mit dem Gedanken Ingi zu kicken und mir Schneider zu holen.


----------



## Roran (10. Februar 2007)

Meine Lösung dieses Problems ist,
Schneider Skill 300 und Ingi Skill 300 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (10. Februar 2007)

Roran verzeih wenn ich das so direkt sage, aber in letzter Zeit bist du keine Hilfe.

Ich werde nicht meine Verzauberkunst verlernen fürn Schneider, das würde meinem Geldbeutel nicht wirklich gut tun.
Darum ging es darum Ingi weg für Schneider, denn davon haben tu ich nicht wirklich mehr was(war vorher schon ehern Beruf den ich nur für mich nutze oder Gilde).


----------



## Kopaka (10. Februar 2007)

Was hast du denn als 2. Beruf?


----------



## Deadlift (10. Februar 2007)

s.o. Verzauberkunst, werd ich auch demnächst boosten müssen auf 300+


----------



## Carcharoth (10. Februar 2007)

Kopaka schrieb:


> Was hast du denn als 2. Beruf?



Verzauberer, hat er ja grad gesagt :>

Edit: Scheisse, zu langsam *g*


----------



## daLord (10. Februar 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Verzauberer, hat er ja grad gesagt :>



Betonung liegt auf "grad". das hatt er nämlich rein editiert^^


----------



## Kopaka (10. Februar 2007)

daLord schrieb:


> Betonung liegt auf "grad". das hatt er nämlich rein editiert^^


Und ich dachte schon ich wäre blöd...


----------



## Deadlift (10. Februar 2007)

Man hätte auch einfach auf die Sig klicken können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (10. Februar 2007)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Roran verzeih wenn ich das so direkt sage, aber in letzter Zeit bist du keine Hilfe.


Kein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich hab einen 
Schneider , Verzauberer = Priester
Ingi , Bergbau = Magier

Ich hab ca 7 Berufe auf 300 oder höher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von daher hab ich so ein Problem nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (10. Februar 2007)

Dann schön das wir drüber geredet haben Roran.

JETZT hast mir wirklich geholfen.


----------



## Lorille (10. Februar 2007)

Ingenieur wird - wie von Blizzard angekündigt - der erste Beruf sein, der im nächsten Contentpatch überarbeitet wird.

Nein, ich werde die Quelle jetzt nicht linken.


----------



## Deadlift (10. Februar 2007)

Danke Lorille auch das schrieb ich im ersten Post.

Nur wie ich auch sagte, wann und was es bringt ist wie immer fraglich.


----------



## Lorille (10. Februar 2007)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Danke Lorille auch das schrieb ich im ersten Post.
> 
> Nur wie ich auch sagte, wann und was es bringt ist wie immer fraglich.



Ist "Nächster-Content-Patch" nicht eindeutig genug?


----------



## Deadlift (10. Februar 2007)

> In letzter Zeit gab es im Forum einige Diskussionen über die Anwendbarkeit der verschiedenen Berufe und wie sie nach Ansicht der Spieler funktionieren sollten. Viel von dem Feedback, welches wir erhalten haben, zeigt darauf ab, dass die Berufe etwas Aufmerksamkeit benötigen würden und einen höheren Nutzwert erhalten sollten für die Spieler, die sich für sie entschieden haben.
> 
> Obwohl wir keine genaueren Angaben machen können, was geplant ist oder wann Spieler damit rechnen können, Veränderungen zu sehen, wollten wir euch mitteilen, dass wir uns die Berufe anschauen werden und nach und nach umorganisieren werden. Ingenieurskunst wird der Erste auf der Liste sein, aber alle Berufe werden genau unter die Lupe genommen und euer Feedback ist ein gern gesehener Teil dieses Prozesses.


Bluepost Taken from:
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...82763&sid=3

Jetzt würde ich bitte schon gerne wissen woher du "nächster Content Patch" hast.


----------



## Kruaal (11. Februar 2007)

Deine Argumentation ist nicht wirklich schlüssig. Du willst jetzt Engi wegskillen, obwohl du weisst das Blizzard die Berufe überarbeiten will. Ich hatte selber bis BC Engi und behaupte das Blizzard sich schon sehr anstrengen müsste um diesen Beruf noch in irgendeiner Weise nutzloser zu machen.

Es bleibt eh deine Entscheidung, aber wenn ich noch Engi hätte, würde ich es nicht wegskillen.


----------



## Pagan (11. Februar 2007)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Spiele ersnthaft mit dem Gedanken Ingi zu kicken und mir Schneider zu holen.



Vorweg: Ich hab auch einen Ingi auf 300, allerdings mit einem Krieger, der nur was mit den Bomben, und das auch nur in den ersten Leveln anfangen konnte. Der Rest war in meinem Augen Spielerei. Ich muss sagen, bis auf die Zielfernrohre wird er auch nicht mehr sonderlich beschäftigt. Ich weiß nun nicht, was an neuen Rezepten künftig kommt, aber man darf beim Ingi nicht vergessen, dass man sich um die nicht gerade häufigen Erzvorkommen mit Schmieden und denen, die nur Rohstoffe farmen, prügeln muss. Als Schneider hat man praktisch kein Rohstoff-Problem. In BC hat fast jeder Humanoide (und auch einige Elementare) Netherstoff dabei, so dass man recht fix weitermachen kann mit dem Craften.

Ich entnehme deinem Post, dass du Stoffträger bist? Ich habe auch einen Schneider auf inzwischen auf 350, und ich muss sagen, die Items der neuen Rezepte, die man mit BC bekommt und kaufen kann, sind  für so manchen 60+ wirklich _nützlich_. Nicht zu vergessen die Netherstofftaschen, die in der Gilde inzwischen sehr begehrt sind, und die sich einfach herstellen lassen.

Fazit: Wenn dir der Ingi persönlich nichts bringt und du womöglich noch Stoffie bist, dann ist der Schneider  meiner Meinung inzwischen der nützlichere Beruf (dies vor dem Hintergrund, dass ich die kommenden Ingi-Rezepte noch nicht kenne). Wenn du nebenbei noch Bergbau hast, dann würde ich das natürlich beibehalten - als Cashcow.


----------



## Deadlift (11. Februar 2007)

Kruaal schrieb:


> Deine Argumentation ist nicht wirklich schlüssig. Du willst jetzt Engi wegskillen, obwohl du weisst das Blizzard die Berufe überarbeiten will. Ich hatte selber bis BC Engi und behaupte das Blizzard sich schon sehr anstrengen müsste um diesen Beruf noch in irgendeiner Weise nutzloser zu machen.
> 
> Es bleibt eh deine Entscheidung, aber wenn ich noch Engi hätte, würde ich es nicht wegskillen.


Blizzard kann etwas nicht schlimmer machen, sagst gerade du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir gehts darum dass ich nun nicht 5 Content Patches abwarten will mit nem Beruf von dem ich effektiv nichts mehr nutze (ausser vielleicht das Goblinüberbrückungskabel) ohne zu wissen wohin Blizzards Reise damit geht.

Sollte der Beruf in 5 Monaten mal wieder interessant werden kann man sich das skillen ja wieder überlegen bis dahin hätte ich dann aber mit meinen Taschen ein heiden Geld gemacht.

Da ich mit Schneider aber keine Erfahrung hab hab ich lieber mal nachgefragt.


----------



## Trace (12. Februar 2007)

Also ich finde es momentan sehr angenehmals Ingi, es gibt bei uns sehr wenige Ingis bzw in der Gilde bin ich der einzigste mit ausnahme von 2 Twinks die nicht über 300 sind.

Ich bin Momentan auf 365 und skille mit sauteuren Mats da es nur ein rezept gibt das zum teil noch bezahlbar ist und mir ein garantierten Skillpunkt bringt.

Letztendlich wird mich auf skill 375 wohl nur noch eine kleine anzahl von Rezepten erwarten die Momentan bekannt sind was sich hoffentlich bald ändern wird. Zudem ist es recht frustrierend das man dann endlich einen Beruf auf max bald hat und keine wirkliche aussicht auf etwas was man oder überhaupt jemand gebrauchen kann.

Fazit: Echt lächerlich!

Zum Comment von Blizz ja viele freuen sich und ich auch zumal ich auch so verstanden habe in einem anderen Comment das bereits mit dem nächsten Contentpatch die Berufsüberarbeitung beginnen soll und das in dem Falle Ingi wäre.

Sollte ich dann der wohl einzigste oder höchste Ingi bei uns in der Gilde sein bzw auf dem Server wäre es echt nett man hätte ein riesigen Markt für sich da Ingi bisher ja eher negativ untergegangen ist und es keiner wollte / geskillt hat.

Ich blicke mit zuversicht auf die Zukunft und hoffe Blizz lässt sich etwas einfallen um Ingenieuritems aktraktiver für alle zu machen und ggf. Ingi-Skill anforderungen auf die Produkte zu entfernen.
(Mal ehrlich ... bei anderen berufen ist meist höchsten ein BoP drauf statt "Schneidern 350 benötigt")

Naja wie gesagt die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt.

MfG Trace

btw würde an deiner Stell umskillen wenn Gildenintern bereits 1-2 Ingis vertreten sind, denke grade als Stoffi kommst du auch mit einem Contentpatch zum Ingi besser weg da es wohl einige BoP stoffisachen als schneider geben wird die dir mehr bringen als eine Granate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleinkariert (12. Februar 2007)

Also ich als Schurke hab Goblin Ingi auf 350.
Ein paar neue rezepte wären schon cool. Allerdings finde ich es gut, dass nur Ingis den Kram auch tragen können, den sie auch herstellen. Wenn plötzlich jeder Ingikram tragen könnte, hätte ich wohl keine Lust mehr auf den Beruf und würde statt dessen noch nen 2ten Sammelberuf lernen.

Übrigens, mit den Adamantit Granaten kann man sich gleichzeitig bewegen und werfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach klasse.


----------



## zulsar (12. Februar 2007)

Ich hab nun endgültig Ingi gekickt und farme lieber Kräuter bzw schleife Juwelen. bringt mehr und auch finanziell sieht es besser aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (12. Februar 2007)

Kleinkariert schrieb:


> Also ich als Schurke hab Goblin Ingi auf 350.
> Ein paar neue rezepte wären schon cool. Allerdings finde ich es gut, dass nur Ingis den Kram auch tragen können, den sie auch herstellen. Wenn plötzlich jeder Ingikram tragen könnte, hätte ich wohl keine Lust mehr auf den Beruf und würde statt dessen noch nen 2ten Sammelberuf lernen.
> 
> Übrigens, mit den Adamantit Granaten kann man sich gleichzeitig bewegen und werfen
> ...


Genau das ist auch ein Grund warum mich der Beruf aufregt.
Nur Ingis können die Equip Teile tragen, damit machste sowieso kaum Gold.


Ich warte immer noch auf nen Link wo n Bluepost drin ist der "nächster Content Patch" sagt.
Ich mag das nicht glauben.


----------



## Trace (12. Februar 2007)

mit dem 
"Der Größere" leider nicht aber der macht dafür massiv schaden und nen netten stun, hat dafür aber elend lange cast/wurf zeit.

Hast schon recht das wäre doof wenns jeder tragen könnte das meinte ich auch nicht, aber wenigst ein paar sachen die für das Publikum sind, außer den Gewehren und den Patronen ist ja so ziemlich alles BoP oder Skillgebunden.


----------



## Deadlift (13. April 2007)

Ich hab mir nun die Patch Details durchgelesen und es ist final.

Die Änderungen sind mir nicht gravierend genug um Ingi zu bleiben, bzw Gold rauszuwerfen um es auf 390 zu skillen.

Werd wohl auf Schneiderei umskillen.


----------



## Fendulas (13. April 2007)

Hey Deadlift,
ich hatte damals Ingenieurskunstauf ber 250 (als Hexer) und irgendwann wurds mir zu fad, und auch teuer und auch einfach sinnlos. (bin zwar angler, und die fischköder waren sehr nett, aber es gab noch andere in der gilde, dies konnten)
Also hab ich Kräuterkunde genommen...Schneiderei hatte ich nämlich schon. Und es hat sich gelohnt. Nicht nur dass man viel im Ah verkaufen kann, sondern für manche Schneidersachen brauch ich auch pflanzen bzw mein Alchichar freut sich auch^^

Ich würd umskillen (sry an alle ingifreaks) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yenwer (15. April 2007)

Hi Deadlife,

ich dachte ich geb auch mal meinen Senf dazu...

Also was das Schneidern angeht, leider ist ausser mit Taschen nicht wirklich was zu reißen, das Items, die du selber erstellen kannst sind, zwar überdurchschnittlich, aber leider auch sehr kostenintensiv was die Mats angeht. Und wenn ich sehe, wo ich überall, was farmen muss um mir etwas zu schneidern, was beim nächsten Bossdrop, schon wieder ein Splitter wird, dann find ich es zu zeitaufwendig für das Endergebniss. :-(

Kleines Beispiel:
Als noch MC und Ähnliches auf dem Plan stand, hab ich mir das Flimmerkernset gebaut, weil es ersten nett aussieht und auch richtig gut war. Dann zweiter oder dritter MC Raid und viel Glück, 5 T1 Teile bekommen, ergo, ein Haufen  Mats verschwendet, für nichts, leider. Also war das ganze farmen und AH Raiden für die Katz. Deswegen nur noch Taschen.

Was den Ingi angeht, ich habs mal versucht, aber das ist kein Beruf für mich, nicht so wie er der Zeit ist...

Naja, egal was du tust, ich hoffe, du findest eine Lösung. Aber grundsätzlich würd ich auch mal abwarten was Blizz aus dem Ingi macht.


----------



## Bom-HEadshoot (15. April 2007)

Hatte ingi auf 300 aber es war langweilig und hat nix gebracht jetzt habe ich da Schneidern gemacht hab schon eienen skill von 225 . Schneidern is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   daher weil ich ein stoffi bin is das super 1^^


----------



## Toclek (16. April 2007)

Ingi wird mit 2.1 11 neue Epische Rezepte bekommen, so das für jeden etwas dabei ist.
Ich bin seit dem WoW release Ingi und werde es auch immer bleiben, irgendwann kommt mal wieder was gescheites *g*


----------



## Deadlift (16. April 2007)

Ich habe gehofft es wird mit 2.1 besser, wird es aber nicht.
Mittlerweile hab ich Schneiderei auf 360 und bin happy damit.

Endlich 2 Berufe mit denen ich was brauchbares herstellen kann.


----------



## Pain0r (17. April 2007)

Aber ab 360 wirds erst richtig teuer...
Es sei denn, du hast ca. 200 Arkaner Staub und 1000 Netherstoff noch vorrätig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht zu vergessen Netherweberseide...


----------



## Deadlift (18. April 2007)

365 und ja hab ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

